# convenir - auxiliaire être / avoir



## davlyn7

Bonjour,
Cette phrase à été ecrit dans "Le Devoir":

"Le Fatah et le Hamas *ont convenu* hier soir d'un cessez-le-feu." 

Je me demande pourquoi *ont,* et pas *sont,* avec *convenu*?
Merci d'avance

Davlyn7

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Amyyy

avoir convenu de quelquechose
être convaincu
convenir s'emploie toujours avec avoir pas avec être


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

L'Académie et les grammairiens disent que convenir se construit avec être. 
_Ministre et syndicats *sont convenus* de reprendre leurs discussions en janvier_
_Au terme de deux ans de négociations, 95 pays *sont convenus*, à l'unanimité, d'une Convention juridiquement contraignante _
_Ils *sont* cependant *convenus* de la nécessité d’arrêter d’abord certaines mesures_ 

En pratique, cette règle est très largement ignorée par la plupart des locuteurs francophones. Chaque fois que j'écris "_J'attends de votre part les éléments dont nous *sommes* convenus_" ou "_Nous viendrons demain comme nous en *sommes* convenus_", j'imagine la tête du destinataire (entre  et  )! 

Vous ne heurterez presque personne en utilisant toujours _avoir_... ou en évitant la question ("_J'attends de votre part les éléments convenus_" ou "_Nous viendrons demain comme convenu_")

Stef


----------



## Amyyy

OUla!!! être convenu!! ben ca alors!
Merci pour l'info mais alors là je crois que l'académie doit se mettre à la page car je pense que 95% des francais ne se sont jamais posé la question et ont toujours entendu avoir convenu..
Ptetre que je me trompe..


----------



## Sickduck

Désolé Amyyy, mais «être convenus» est parfaitement correct et est utilisé très fréquemment dans les documents officiels, onusiens, etc..

«Convenir» conjugé avec l'auxiliaire «avoir» signifie: reconnaître, admettre. Conjugué avec «être», il signifie: s'entendre, décider ensemble, se mettre d'accord pour, etc.


----------



## Amyyy

ah ben dans mon dico ca me dit que ca s'utilise aussi bien avec être ou avoir pour dire la même chose effectivement. Mais que être c'est littéraire.
Après tout dépend du contexte si c'est pour écrire au ministre ou faire uen dissert


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

L'Académie (Révérence, Messeigneurs!) elle-même en convient, au mot "convenir":


> *Rem.* La règle traditionnelle est d'employer _convenir_ : *a)* avec l'auxiliaire _être_ dans le sens de « se mettre d'accord, reconnaître » (_cf. supra_ III), *b)* avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ dans le sens de « être approprié » (_cf. supra_ II); mais cette règle n'est pas toujours suivie, et l'usage tend à employer _avoir_ comme seul auxiliaire, dans les 2 cas (_cf._ à ce suj. THOMAS 1956, COLIN 1971 et DUPRÉ 1972).



Stef


----------



## lilatranslator

On dit: 
Le conseil _*a convenu *_que le calme et la stabilité doivent être rétablis en République Centrafricaine. 

Ou bien,

Le conseil *est convenu* que le calme et la stabilité doivent être rétablis en République Centrafricaine. 

J'ai toujours dit: "a convenu": exemple: On a convenu de la date...,sauf quand il s'agit du pronom indéfini: Il. Par exemple: Il a été convenu, il est convenu, etc...  Mais là j'ai des doutes...

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est bien "a convenu" ici !


----------



## Topie

Je crois que les deux peuvent s'utiliser dans le sens de "reconnaître" ; avec être c'est simplement plus littéraire.


----------



## lilatranslator

Bonjour Ploupinet et Topie,
  Au début, j'ai tout de suite pensé à une erreur, mais en faisant des recherches, j'ai trouvé que : "Le conseil est convenu de...." est très utilisé. J'ai cherché le verbe"convenir" au dictionnaire de Lexilogos mais ça ne m'a pas beaucoup aidée.


----------



## Topie

Coucou lilatranslator,
le TLFi remarque que :
« La règle traditionnelle est d'employer _convenir_ : *a) *avec l'auxiliaire _être_ dans le sens de « se mettre d'accord, reconnaître », *b)* avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ dans le sens de « être approprié » ; mais cette règle n'est pas toujours suivie, et l'usage tend à employer _avoir_ comme seul auxiliaire, dans les 2 cas ».


----------



## Ploupinet

Le problème est qu'avec "être", je comprends immédiatement que c'est le conseil qui est convenu... Ce qui n'a aucun sens !


----------



## Calamitintin

D'accord avec Ploupinet, être convenu peut être correct dans certains contextes (*il était convenu* de les faire se rencontrer), mais là, il faut utiliser avoir ! Le Conseil *a convenu de*...


----------



## lilatranslator

Justement, c'est ce que j'ai mentionné dans mon premier message. Faites une recherche sur google, vous allez être surpris par le nombre de documents où "Le conseil est convenu " est utilisé.


----------



## Ploupinet

Mouais... C'est vrai... Enfin vue l'estime que j'ai de Google pour cette utilisation, ça ne constitue en rien une preuve à mes yeux, désolé ! 
Par contre, j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de certaines personnes de ce forum !


----------



## Anne345

Topie vous a donné la règle. Libre à vous de ne pas l'appliquer même si l'Académie juge fautif l'emploi de avoir  dans ce cas !


----------



## Francois114

Personnellement, je suis d'accord avec le TFR, cité par Topie, c'est-à-dire sur le point qu'il y a deux usages. Je crois par ailleurs que "convenir" n'admet vraiment l'auxiliaire être qui si le sujet est pluriel (étymologie oblige : convenir = venir ensemble à une décision commune, tomber d'accord). Le conseil pouvant être compris comme un nom collectif (= l'ensemble des membres du Conseil), c'est également possible. Ici, l'auxiliaire être se justifie pleinement par le lien étymologique avec venir

Il me semble aussi qu'il faut distinguer trois sens :
*convenir = se mettre d'accord sur une décision ou un avis* (_nous sommes convenus de nous revoir dans trois semaines_ plus "correct" que _nous avons convenu de nous revoir_ mais les deux sont dans l'usage)
*convenir = avouer, admettre* (_il a convenu qu'il s'était trompé_ : seulement avoir)
*convenir = aller bien, être acceptable* (_mon explication a convenu à tout le monde_ : seulement avoir)

Enfin, dans l'exemple de Calamitintin "Il était convenu de les faire se rencontrer", je vois un passif plutôt qu'un passé composé.

Ca vous va ?
François


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avoue que, spontanément, j'aurais employé l'auxiliaire _avoir_. Après vérification dans _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 814, b, 2º), la règle prônée par l'Académie est bien celle donnée par Topie :


> _*Convenir*_ se conjugue avec _avoir_ quand il signifie “être approprié, plaire” : _ Ce rôle m’*a* convenu jusqu’ici_ (_Ac._ 2001). — _ On délibéra sur ce qu’il *aurait* convenu de faire_ (Littré). — Quand il signifie “reconnaître la vérité de, admettre” ou “tomber d’accord, faire avec qqn un accord”, il se conjugue soit avec _être_, conformément à la règle classique, soit avec _avoir_, “fautif” pour l’_Ac._ 2001 (“On ne doit pas dire, et moins encore écrire : _Nous * avons* convenu de_”), mais qui l’emporte pourtant dans l’usage d’aujourd’hui, même écrit.



Cependant Grevisse lui-même se garde bien de prendre parti. En outre, il cite une kyrielle d'auteurs célèbres qui ont utilisé _avoir_ en lieu et place d'_être_. Mon avis sera donc plus nuancé que celui d'Anne : je tâcherai à l'avenir d'employer l'auxiliaire _être_ selon la règle académicienne mais ne condamnerai cependant pas l'usage de l'auxiliaire _avoir_…



Francois114 said:


> *convenir = avouer, admettre* (_il a convenu qu'il s'était trompé_ : seulement avoir)


D'après la règle précitée, le sens de _avouer, admettre_ demande en principe également l'auxiliaire _être_…


----------



## Francois114

Maître Capello said:


> D'après la règle précitée, le sens de _avouer, admettre_ demande également l'auxiliaire _être_…


Oui, sans doute, j'en conviens (!) bien que je croie que l'usage actuel d'utiliser être concerne surtout le premier sens. Merci, quand même pour la correction. En tous cas, ajoutons qu' avoir est apparu dans l'usage par l'analogie avec _décider_, _admettre_, etc. et ce, comme vous dites, il y a assez longtemps pour que cet usage ne puisse plus être considéré comme "fautif".
François


----------



## Callysto

Je dois écrire dans un document officiel la phrase suivantes :

"les parties ont convenues et arrêté ce qui suit :"

Mais cette phrase me choque : ne dit-on pas "les parties sont convenues" ?

Cependant, j'ai quand même un doute, parce que la phrase "les parties sont convenues et arrêté ce qui suit" ne sonne pas correcte à mes oreilles non plus.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je pense qu'on utilise plutôt le verbe avoir pour former un passé composé - l'Altif cite plusieurs exemples, comme celui-ci: _Et même j'avais convenu avec lui, ajouta-t-il, qu'au besoin je remettrais de quelques jours mon départ_ (GIDE, Faux-monn., 1925, p. 1131).

(Etre convenu suggère que "convenu" est un adjectif).

Je pense que tu n'es pas à l'aise avec ta phrase parce qu'il faudrait une préposition (on convient de quelque chose, ou que quelque chose sera fait), tandis qu'on arrête une décision (pas de préposition).


----------



## Xence

Ne peut-on pas essayer:
"_Les parties étant convenues, ont arrêté ce qui suit:_" ?


----------



## Callysto

Merci pour vos réponses.

La proposition de Xence est pas mal.

Grop, je suis d'accord quand tu dis que j'attendais une préposition. En revanche, si "convenu" est bien un participe passé, il se construit avec l'auxiliaire être... Etre convenu ne veut pas forcément dire que convenu est un adjectif.

Je suis presque sûre qu'on dit "être convenu", par contre je me demande s'il faut une préposition derrière... je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec cette forme grammaticale.

Cela dit, ta citation m'intrigue : n'est-ce pas une faute de grammaire ?


----------



## Grop

En relisant l'article du dictionnaire de plus près, je vois qu'on y trouve aussi des exemples (non passifs) utilisant l'auxiliaire être. Mais surtout, on y fait la remarque suivante:



> Rem. La règle traditionnelle est d'employer convenir : a) avec l'auxiliaire être dans le sens de « se mettre d'accord, reconnaître » (cf. supra III), b) avec l'auxiliaire avoir dans le sens de « être approprié » (cf. supra II); mais cette règle n'est pas toujours suivie, et l'usage tend à employer avoir comme seul auxiliaire, dans les 2 cas (cf. à ce suj. THOMAS 1956, COLIN 1971 et DUPRÉ 1972).



L'usage de l'auxiliaire avoir me semble plus naturel, mais il semble qu'on ait le choix.


----------



## Callysto

Je suis étonnée, tu m'apprends quelque chose.
Je ne suis toujours pas à l'aise avec cette formulation...

Exemple de petit a :
"Nous sommes convenus (de ?) nous rencontrer mardi"

Exemple de petit b :
"Le service vous a-t-il convenu ?"

Mais, si j'ai bien compris, dans la pratique aujourd'hui on peut aussi dire :
"Nous avons convenu de nous rencontrer mardi"
Cependant, le dictionnaire ne dit pas si c'est grammaticalement juste, il ne parle que de l'usage..


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

"Convenir "dans les sens de"se mettre d'accord sur ce qui doit être fait,adopter d'un commun accord" s'emploie avec la préposition "de"lorsqu'il est suivi d'un nom ou d'un infinitif
- Ils ont convenu de se retrouver à 8 heures
- Ils ont convenus d' un rendez-vous à 8 heures

ou bien sans préposition s'il est suivi de "que"

- Ils ont convenu que le rendez-vous serait à 8 heures

Quant à l'auxiliaire "avoir" ou "être", le dictionnaire "Lexis" de Larousse précise que l'emploi de "être" appartient à la langue plus soignée.

la proposition de Xence me plaît, sinon, je garderais "avoir"


----------



## berbert

Bonjour à tous, bonjour Callysto,

je ne sais pas où vous en êtes dans cette discussion, mais voici ma proposition: "les parties sont convenues et ont arrêté ce qui suit"

Le côté bancal de la phrase "sont convenues et arrêté" vient de l'emploi d'un même auxiliaire (avoir) pour deux verbe qui en nécessiteraient deux.
être convenu de quelque chose, mais avoir arrêté quelque chose.

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil en me demandant si : _Nous étions convenus... _est plus correct que _Nous avions convenu..._


----------



## Maxzi

Bonjour Charlie,

Apparemment, il faudrait utiliser l'auxiliaire "être" si l'on veut être tout à fait correct. Pour ma part, j'ai (presque) toujours utilisé l'auxiliaire "avoir" avec "convenir". 

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Voici ce qu'en dit Antidote : 





> Tomber d’accord sur. Ils ont convenu d’oublier cette erreur. Comme (il a été) convenu, nous vous remettons la somme de 500 euros.
> [Soutenu](Auxiliaire _être_). Nous sommes convenus de nous rencontrer dans deux semaines.


 Alors, l'auxiliaire être est plus soutenu, mais l'auxiliaire avoir est passé dans l'usage et n'est pas considéré fautif. 
Marie-Éva de Villers (Multi dictionnaire) dit à peu près la même chose. 

Perso, j'emploie l'auxiliaire _être _dans les constructions impersonnelles - p. ex. : _il est convenu que... -_ ou dans des phrases comme :
_Une entente a été convenue entre les deux parties. _

Mais dans ton contexte, je dirais _nous avions convenu._ On peut aussi contourner le problème : _nous avions décidé d'un commun accord_ _qu'il pouvait ... _
ou dire simplement comme Lezert l'a suggéré : _nous étions d'accord pour qu'il utilise..._

[…]


----------



## Bonetudiant

Bonjour;
Je me demande si vous me pouvez aider avec la grammaire et le verbe 'convenir' dans ce texte ci-dessus?

[…] Les deux entreprises *ont convenu* de se communiquer une forme plus approprié pour obtenir…

Laissez moi savoir si vous avez besoin de plus de contexte?

Merci


----------



## Marc81

[…] Les deux entreprises *sont convenues* d'améliorer leur communication pour obtenir de meilleurs résultats  […].


----------



## DearPrudence

Je trouve que "*ont convenu de + infinitif*" est tout à fait correct, non ?
La tournure avec "être" est apparemment possible aussi, mais je la trouve moins courante, non ?


> (auxiliaire _avoir __ou être) En parlant de plusieurs personnes, tomber d'accord sur quelque chose (opinion, décision, etc.) : Nous avions convenu (nous étions convenus) de nous revoir sous peu._


----------



## Marc81

L'Académie tient à ce que l'on fasse la distinction, dans la langue soignée...
Voir ici et là.


----------



## Chimel

Dans la langue très soignée, oui. Je suis d'accord avec DP pour dire que l'usage courant privilégie aujourd'hui l'auxiliaire _avoir _dans tous les cas. Hanse et Grevisse le constatent d'ailleurs aussi, même "chez de bons écrivains" (cf. un des sites renseignés).

Dès lors, nos amis étrangers doivent savoir qu'ils sont évidemment libres d'utiliser l'un ou l'autre, mais que le niveau de langue n'est pas tout à fait le même. A eux de voir ce qu'ils préfèrent, selon le contexte. Mais je ne les corrigerais pas pour avoir fait le choix d'_avoir_.


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> Je trouve que "*ont convenu de + infinitif*" est tout à fait correct, non ?


Contrairement aux recommandations de l'*A*cadémie, Grevisse reconnait, quant à lui, que l'auxiliaire avoir "l'emporte pourtant dans l'usage d'aujourd'hui, même écrit" (Le bon usage XIV éd. par. 814 b. 2°).

Je dirais que c'est un rien snob actuellement d'utiliser être, opinion personnelle, bien entendu 

EDIT @ Chimel: de temps en temps, je me sens encore Belge, et fier de l'être, mais cela devient très rare...


----------



## wistou

Et pour compléter ce sujet (même si c'est bien plus tard), rappelons que l'Académie recommande de conjuguer "convenir" avec l’auxiliaire "*être*". 

On devrait donc écrire : "Voici les modalités dont nous *sommes *convenus"  (ou convenues si tous les acteurs sont féminins).

Plus de détail ici : http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article265

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette discussion a été déplacée ici à partir de ce fil.


----------



## tilt

Wistou, tu as raison, mais le TLFi précise quand même que "l'usage tend à employer _avoir_ comme seul auxiliaire", quel que soit le sens donné à _convenir_.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
F*rançois 114* "Enfin, dans l'exemple de Calamitintin "Il *était convenu *de les faire se  rencontrer", je vois un *passif* plutôt qu'un *passé composé*."
Plutôt un plus-que parfait et si la phrase est isolée, sans référent pour le "il", ce me semble être une tournure impersonnelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait un tour *impersonnel passif* où le participe passé joue le même rôle qu'un adjectif (comme dans _il était facile de_). Dans l'exemple donné, _il était convenu_ est donc un *imparfait* et non pas un plus-que-parfait.

_il *est* convenu de_ (présent)
_il *était* convenu de_ (imparfait)
_il *a été* convenu de_ (passé composé)
_il *avait été* convenu de_ (plus-que-parfait)

Mais bon, nous nous éloignons du sujet de ce fil…


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour


Est-ce que les deux formes existent.  J'ai fait des recherches sur le web et la réponse à ma question n'est pas claire. 

*Nous avons convenu d'un rendez -vous*  (Ce qui signifie : nous avons décidé ensemble.)
*
Nous sommes convenu d'un rendez-vous* (il demeure être confirmé)


Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## dgsavoie

"Nous *nous* sommes convenu d'un rendez-vous". Cette forme existe aussi (verbe "se convenir")


----------



## JClaudeK

dgsavoie said:


> "Nous *nous* sommes convenu d'un rendez-vous". Cette forme existe aussi (verbe "se convenir")


Désolé, mais à ma connaissance _"Nous *nous* sommes convenu d'un rendez-vous " _est faux !
"se convenir" existe mais ne 'convient' pas du tout ici.

Nous *sommes* convenus d'un rendez-vous  (au sens de "se mettre d'accord")
voir convenir


----------



## Philippides

Nous avons convenu d'un rendez-vous est la forme la plus couramment utilisée, même si elle est fautive.

Lorsque j'utilise "Nous sommes convenu d'un rdv", les gens tiquent (on m'a même corrigé à l'écrit). C'est pourtant la forme correcte.


----------



## dgsavoie

Après recherche, c'est effectivement une erreur que je fais. Autre découverte, "nous avons convenu d'un rendez-vous" est indiqué comme emploi fautif. On ne devrait dire que "nous sommes convenus d'un rendez-vous." Dans le sens "décider de", "convenir" se conjugue avec "être".


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> Nous avons convenu d'un rendez-vous est la forme la plus couramment utilisée, même si elle est fautive.


D'après orthonet, elle est possible aussi:
On peut adapter leur exemple
_nous avions convenu de nous écrire chaque semaine _-
en
=> Nous avions convenu d'un RV.
Non ?


----------



## dgsavoie

CONVENIR : Définition de CONVENIR
En gros, dans le sens "se mettre d'accord", c'est avec être, dans le sens "plaire" ou "être approprié", c'est avec avoir.


----------



## JClaudeK

> convenir
> il se conjugue soit avec être, conformément à la règle classique, soit avec avoir , “ fautif ” pour l’Ac. 2001 (“ On ne doit pas dire, et moins encore écrire : Nous avons convenu de ”), *mais qui l’emporte pourtant dans l’usage d’aujourd’hui, même écrit.*
> Le Bon usage


Conclusion:
"Nous *avons* convenu d'un rendez-vous." se dit de plus en plus. (cf. #45)


----------



## Maître Capello

Et dans le sens d'_admettre_, c'est également avec _être_. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 814, b, 2º) :


> _*Convenir*_ se conjugue avec _avoir_ quand il signifie “être approprié, plaire” : _ Ce rôle m’*a* convenu jusqu’ici_ (_Ac._ 2001). — _ On délibéra sur ce qu’il *aurait* convenu de faire_ ( Littré). — Quand il signifie “reconnaître la vérité de, admettre” ou “tomber d’accord, faire avec qqn un accord”, il se conjugue soit avec _être_, conformément à la règle classique, soit avec _avoir_, “fautif” pour l’_Ac._ 2001 (“On ne doit pas dire, et moins encore écrire : _Nous * avons* convenu de_”), mais qui l’emporte pourtant dans l’usage d’aujourd’hui, même écrit.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour,

Merci à tous

Ce que j'ai compris qu'il faut utiliser la forme qui est "fautive" Nous *avons* convenu d'un rendez-vous.et pas la forme "correcte"


----------



## dgsavoie

Pas "il faut" mais "l'usage courant rend possible de". Utiliser "sommes" reste utilisé quand même.


----------

